# Club Sunterra Details- Have I Got This Straight?



## SteveL (Feb 1, 2007)

I just want to make sure that I've digested the collected wisdom here about Club Sunterra. My wife and I attended a sales pitch at Tahoe Vacation Resort and were quite impressed with the properties and flexibility of Club Sunterra, although I knew that there must be a better way- resale..
So, I see Sun Options for sale- 5000 for $2000. The developer's price was about $11K for 3500; $22K for 10,500 (one week/2BR) including the Club Sunterra fee and 1st year maintanence.
If I buy resale, the cost for joining/registering with Club Sunterra is $2995, right? Then there's the issue of Sunterra Select (?) which would let me deposit my other weeks (purchsed resale, of course)- there's no cost here, but I'd have to have at least 4500 Sun Options to be eligible, right?
The only point on which I'd be stuck is that of Home Resort. i'd like to have home resort at Tahoe Vacation Resort, since that's where we might be most likely to use spontaneous overnights, but it's sure not worth the developer's price to get that. Any other views on that?
Have I got the details right? 
Amassing 10,500 points almost seemed too cheap compared to the developer's offer.
I do have to say that the sales person was very informative, professional, and not at all pushy. He did his job, pushed us profesionally and took no for an answer.
Appreciate your input. Thanks.      Steve


----------



## Spence (Feb 1, 2007)

SteveL said:


> I just want to make sure that I've digested the collected wisdom here about Club Sunterra. My wife and I attended a sales pitch at Tahoe Vacation Resort and were quite impressed with the properties and flexibility of Club Sunterra, although I knew that there must be a better way- resale..
> So, I see Sun Options for sale- 5000 for $2000. The developer's price was about $11K for 3500; $22K for 10,500 (one week/2BR) including the Club Sunterra fee and 1st year maintanence.
> If I buy resale, the cost for joining/registering with Club Sunterra is $2995, right? Then there's the issue of Sunterra Select (?) which would let me deposit my other weeks (purchsed resale, of course)- there's no cost here, but I'd have to have at least 4500 Sun Options to be eligible, right?
> The only point on which I'd be stuck is that of Home Resort. i'd like to have home resort at Tahoe Vacation Resort, since that's where we might be most likely to use spontaneous overnights, but it's sure not worth the developer's price to get that. Any other views on that?
> ...


Go here for more/better info.  $2995 for a single conversion from Corporate is no longer available.  The bottom line is probably $5000 for 2000 developer SunOptions and free conversion of whatever you've got.  Supposedly, 5000 developer SunOptions are required for Club Select, but everything's negotiable.  Any resale purchase of the Sunterra TRUST product will get you HCA-Home Club Advantage back into Tahoe or any other of the 21 TRUST properties.  Deals can be had on eBay or at www.holidaygroup.com, ask for Catherine and tell her I sent you.


----------

